# 2500 independent rear susp vs solid axle?



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

Have always had a solid rear axle and was able to add timbrens if needed for that anti squat aspect when towing bobcat etc....

Planned on going with a reg cab 8' bed 3500 but can not find what I want anywhere close to me. Was considering a 2500 as I am told the only difference is 500 lbs in weight handling capacity. When I looked at it I was blown away with the independent rear coil setup. I did not expect that on the 2500hd. I am told it is fine and I know they have been out for a while. Anyone have one and what are your thoughts on the rear end?
Ever have to modify the rear springs for extra weight capacity?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

its a solid axle, not independent with a airbag or coil spring suspension.

a leaf-spring on the rights side is/was independent of the leaf-spring on the left.

the coil allows for axle movement,that will give a smother ride to appease all the car folks who bought trucks
and complained boot the harsh ride.


----------



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

I knew it was a solid rear, but I miswrote the post- dummy

I guess I am just worried about the coil aspect


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I love mine. It seems much harder to overload, and if I remember right, the guy at the spring shop in town said that the coil springs won't flatten out over time like the leaf spring trucks. I pull trailers 5 days a week, albeit they are not super heavy, around 4,000 lbs, and much prefer the coils for towing. There is much less perceived transfer from bumps etc. from the trailer into the truck.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a 15,reg cab long box 2500 HD and love it. It will take a heck of a load. I tow multiple trailers as well as my fifth wheel camper with no issues. I've been told it's the best riding HD truck out there but have never been in the other brands. I traded my 10 HD for it.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

the 4-link suspension on a short bed crew cab - stinks. Feels like it is set up with the wrong angles. I'll hit patches of road and it bounces faster than the champagne room or a bull riding competition. nearly makes you throw up it's so bad. Dealer claims it's fine but agrees it's a wild ride - with or with out weights, plow etc. 

I've had 4-link's on cars before. Never ever anything like this bronco.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

I tow everything from my mowing trailer to a gooseneck with about 12k lbs on it. My 14 2500 Ram held the weight fine. I've put a snowex 8500 in it for this winter. I run about a yard and a half of salt in it and added air bags. When I fill it i run 75lbs in the bags.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

scottL said:


> the 4-link suspension on a short bed crew cab - stinks. Feels like it is set up with the wrong angles. I'll hit patches of road and it bounces faster than the champagne room or a bull riding competition. nearly makes you throw up it's so bad. Dealer claims it's fine but agrees it's a wild ride - with or with out weights, plow etc.
> 
> I've had 4-link's on cars before. Never ever anything like this bronco.


That's strange. I haven't experienced that with my truck unloaded. When out hunting and driving 45-50mph on forest service roads, it's the smoothest truck I've had so far. I wonder if something is up,with yours.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> That's strange. I haven't experienced that with my truck unloaded. When out hunting and driving 45-50mph on forest service roads, it's the smoothest truck I've had so far. I wonder if something is up,with yours.


yeah same here. I have a 2016 2500 cc outdoorsman, it rides beautiful.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My '14 has an amazing ride.

Drops maybe an inch when I hook up my fifth wheel. 

Even pulled (once) my 24' enclosed trailer with 2 pallets of salt right up front and a 1025 behind those. It dropped a bit for that.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Love the ride of my 2500, hauled a 10k trailer a couple of months back and she squatted a bit but not bad for no bags / timbrens. If anything I just wish I got the 6.4 Hemi. If you do anything to beef it up I'd go with bags over timbrens. I've had timbrens in the past and IMO they stiffen the ride too much (when empty).


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm glad to hear two have no bouncing problems like I do. Makes me want to go back to dealer and drop the problem back at their feet.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

scottL said:


> I'm glad to hear two have no bouncing problems like I do. Makes me want to go back to dealer and drop the problem back at their feet.


I would investigate it. What tires are you running? And what psi in the rear?


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

scottL said:


> I'm glad to hear two have no bouncing problems like I do. Makes me want to go back to dealer and drop the problem back at their feet.


What are you running for air pressure? Mine rides better since I went to 70lbs all around but I never had bucking as bad you describe.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I've had two different sets of tires. Firestone, Coopers. Air pressure at different levels, front, back and both. Weight, no weight. From my old racing days using a 4link I'd say the measurement is off. But, There really isn't an obvious adjustment.
Happens at any speed above 10 and you can get it. Not all roads.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

I've read where some RAM's don't have this but assuming your truck does perhaps the rear coil stabilizer shock is blown / defective?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

hbrady said:


> I've read where some RAM's don't have this but assuming your truck does perhaps the rear coil stabilizer shock is blown / defective?
> View attachment 169481


There's no stabilizer shock.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

That's odd, my 2500 CC short box has one. Is it included only with certain engines?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Not sure. I'll have to look at mine next time I get under there. I don't remember ever seeing one though. Just changed the diff fluid last month on it but I was obviously on the other side of the axle.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Yes, I do have that shock - It was taken off and is fine. I think honestly it is the angles.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I took a look today. No stabilizer shock on my truck just FYI since I said I would look.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

So I did take the truck in. I thought I was developing a second problem in which it felt like the torque converter was slipping. This was a problem with earlier Ram's but supposedly not a 2014 - I'm at 29k. They did a computer upgrade which basically just changed the shift points. Still having this torque convert slip feeling but it's lessened and weirdly my mpg went up.

As for the suspension bounce .... they couldn't replicate it. Not surprised. Mechanics are paid by the job here. 

So anyone know what the official name of the center rear shock is? I might just take it off and test drive. the best I've read it was intended to hamper roll vibration with tire slip. Which is what I thought the 4 links where supposed to do.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Power Hop Damper
http://www.factorychryslerparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_product=10232535&ukey_assembly=1260879


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Check this site out too. Tons and tons of info on the Cummins trucks.

https://www.turbodieselregister.com/forum.php


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

My 2014 2500 HD has this stabilizer shock & it is a Bilstein unit. The other shocks are stock Mopar.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

hbrady said:


> Power Hop Damper
> http://www.factorychryslerparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_product=10232535&ukey_assembly=1260879


AWESOME!!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

scottL said:


> AWESOME!!!!! Thanks!!!!


Not that Scott has checked in recently, but I wonder if this solved his problem.

How many of those NOT having problems have a Cummings vs the Hemi?

I've said it in other threads, my RCLB Hemi has a totally different ride than my CCSB Cummings.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

TPCLandscaping said:


> I tow everything from my mowing trailer to a gooseneck with about 12k lbs on it. My 14 2500 Ram held the weight fine. I've put a snowex 8500 in it for this winter. I run about a yard and a half of salt in it and added air bags. When I fill it i run 75lbs in the bags.


Old post I know but did you find the truck swayed around when the salter was full ? Does the air bags help ?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not that Scott has checked in recently, but I wonder if this solved his problem.
> 
> How many of those NOT having problems have a Cummings vs the Hemi?
> 
> I've said it in other threads, my RCLB Hemi has a totally different ride than my CCSB Cummings.


I've had no issues with my RCLB 6.4L Hemi. It does have the stabilizer shock over the rear end if that matters.

NYH1.


----------

